# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  شديفات ل"عمون"

## Ammar Qasaimeh

*عمون – كتب علي العزام – أكد الدكتور عمر شديفات وزير التعليم العالي في اجابته لسؤال "عمون" عن رفع بعض الجامعات الخاصة لرسومها الجامعية دون الإلتزام بقرارات الحكومة بعدم رفع الرسوم الجامعية بأن الوزارة قامت بمخاطبة جميع الجامعات والطلب منهم تزويد الوزارة برسوم الجامعات ولكافة التخصصات للعام الجامعي 2006/2007 والعام الجامعي 2007/2008 وذلك للتأكد فيما اذا قامت الجامعات برفع رسومها ام لا..

وأكد الدكتور شديفات بأن الوزارة ستتخذ بعد ذلك الإجراءات اللازمة بحق الجامعات المخالفة ةانه سيتم ارصيد الزيادة في الرسوم لصالح الطلبة ، مؤكدا بأن قرار عدم رفع الرسوم هو قرار حكومي وأن على جميع الجامعات الإلتزام به وهو يأتي ضمن توجيهات صاحب الجلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني بن الحسين التي تقضي بعدم رفع الأعباء على المواطنين .

وفيما يخص حيثيات الإجتماع الذي جمع وزير التعليم العالي ووزير التنمية السياسية بأساتذة التربية الوطنية وعمداء شؤون الطلبة وعن ما تم تداوله من لجوء الوزير لتعبيرات قاسية أكد الدكتور شديفات بأنه سئل عن محتوى مساقات التربية الوطنية فكان تأكيده بشكل شديد بضرورة النظر بهذه المواد حيث انها تتحدث عن قضايا غير اردنية وان هذه المواد لا تتحدث عن مفاهيم الإنتماء والولاء للوطن وقيادته بالشكل المطلوب وأن محتوي بعض تلك المواد يسئ لعلاقات الأردن مع أشقائه العرب وهو ما يتنافى مع النهج الهاشمي بعدم التدخل في الشؤون الداخلية للدول الشقيقة ..

وأشار شديفات الى أنه طلب من القائمين على مناهج التربية الوطنية في الجامعات أن يهتموا بالشأن الأردني وهموم المواطن الأردني والتنمية الإقتصادية والسياسية فيه كما ولا بد أن يعاد صياغتها لتعمق مفاهيم الولاء للقيادة الهاشمية ودورها التاريخي في نهضة الأمة وتطورها .

وفي إجابته عن سؤال حول تفاصيل الزيادة التي أقرها مجلس الوزراء أمس قال الدكتور شديفات بأن هذه الزيادات أقرت وفقا لما نسب به مجلس التعليم العالي مع تعديل على زيادة الإداريين حيث أن الذين يتقاضون أقل من 300 دينار ستكون الزيادة لهم 55 دينار حيث كانت سابق 20 دينار فيما ستكون زيادة الإداريين الذين تزيد رواتبهم عن 300 دينار 50 دينار وكانت سابقا 35 دينار أما الأكاديميين فستتدرج من 140 دينار حتى 245 دينار للأستاذ وأكد ان هذه الأنظمة ستكون معتمدة بشكلها النهائي بعد توشيحها بالإرادة الملكية السامية .

وكان الزميل محمد خروب نشر مقالا عن تجربته الشخصية مع بعض الجامعات الخاصة والتي قامت برفع الرسوم الجامعية على بداية الفصل الدراسي الحالي لأكثر من 50% في بعض التخصصات .

من جانب آحر نقل بعض الأساتذه الذين شاركو في اجتماع وزيري التنمية السياسية والتعليم العالي مع عمداء شؤون الطلبة واساتذة التربية الوطنية من أن الإحتماع شابه بعض التوتر جراء اللهجة القوية لحديث الوزير بشأن مناهج التربية الوطنية في الجامعات .
*

----------


## بنت الاردن

شكرا على الخبر وان شاء الله ما بيرفعو الاسعار ..ولا الرسوم ..بصراحه صار طالب التنافس مث لموازي..وتغيرت مخرجات التعليم

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

*الهيكل التعليمي الاكاديمي في الاردن و خاصه في الجامعات اصبح مردود تجاري لفئه معينه من المسؤولين في كل زاويه من زوايا وزارة التعليم العالي و المؤسسات التابعه لها على حد سواء.*

----------

